# Macassar Ebony Distress



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a distress call I finished up today. The wood is Macassar Ebony. It is really pretty stuff. You will know you are holding it when it is in your hand too as it is pretty dense. The bore on this starts 5/8" and tapers out. That is a little larger than my usual bore. I included a few sound files under the photo.

The shell is a .243. (it is there for size comparison.... not included with pruchase lol)

PM me if you would like it. $18 shipped to ya. (single paracord lanyard in photo is included)








View attachment MEbird.wav

View attachment MEhighpitch.wav

View attachment MEpup.wav

View attachment MEraspy.wav

View attachment MEfawn.wav


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Look-n-good!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. How is the sound from where you sit... Did I mention this little bugger is LOUD! I might be able to call your dogs from right here. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Spot on with your sounds bud!
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is some good looking wood, way to go !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful stock and a great job of turning it into a fine call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you gents.

I am not certain but I think this stock was quarter saw. It is hard as a rock and even with sharp tools it had lots or tear out. Almost like half of it was end grain from being quarter sawn. I actually sanded 100-600 grit.... it took awhile.

Here is a photo before sanding.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful call Rick!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Call is sold.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang ! Beautiful call Rick ! Love that color. That stuff is terrible on tools though. LOL We had some in the shop awhile back and one of the guys was making chess pieces out of it. Ended up throwing sparks from the tool. Teak is the same way. Love your work man. Takes me back to lots of memories....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom. Yeah I had to sharpen the tool after turning this piece. It is worth all the work for how pretty this stuff is though.


----------

